# To Swivel or not to Swivel



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Every time I fish I have a Swivel on. When I use Hook on leaders or Lures or jig heads or Spinners or whatever I'm hooking a Swivel to it. I like to use them because I can change lures, spinners or throw on a leader fast. Do you guys also use them what your fishing with or just tie the line right to the Spinner or lure or Rapala.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

For a spinner.. always.
For a rapala or similar type lure.. sometimes.
For a jig.. never.

A small snap swivel does make it quicker to change out lures, but sometimes they may hinder the intended action.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sawsman said:


> A small snap swivel does make it quicker to change out lures, but sometimes they may hinder the intended action.


Ive always wondered if it did change it much. I do use a small black swivel on every thing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It seems that a Rapala, Lucky or lures of that type work better when the line is tied directly to the lure ring. It seems like I've had more strikes and have caught more fish doing this. Then again, it could just be that my simple minded brain is telling me that.. :lol: 

Swivels are definately convienent and do serve a purpose. I just dont think they are necessary in every situation.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I never use a swivel with spinners. Just too much in front of the hook and that's not how they're designed to swim. In the past, I've tried that with very little luck.

Minnow imitations, pretty much always. I'm thinking I should brush up my knot skills though, so I can try without. The clinch knot is no good on a split ring. 

Spoons, always, unless it comes with a built-in swivel (krocodiles).

Never on jigs.

To keep a bubble from sliding down to the hook, yes. Same goes for barrel sinkers.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Spoons or most anything with a blade I always put on a swivel. Stickbaits, platics, etc. I use a palomar knot or Rapala knot. There's a lot of great knots out their I just try and keep it simple and use what's worked for me. Taking the time to tie the right knot and correct swivel placement for the lure you're fishing with will definitely improve your lures action and it's effectiveness in certain conditions. I fished at Lake Hanging on the Washington/Canadian border with four of us all throwing the same spinner. I caught over 30 brook trout in 1 hr (every cast). The other 3 fisherman caught 2. The only difference is they had their swivel connected directly to their Mepps and I had an 18 in leader on mine. Sometimes the fish just don't care, other times, it really pays to take the time and tie on a leader. Last weeks Gorge trip, I consistently hooked up more with my lures tied on with a Rapala knot than my partners who hooked up directly to lures with their swivels. Generally speaking, this has been my experience.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I always have a swivel on the line, usually about 18 inches up from the lure. I like to use a quick exchange snap at the terminal end of my leader, tied on using an improved clinch knot. The quick exchange allows me to change lures/hooks quickly and it allows the lure to move like it's intended, no matter what the lure or hook design is. They are small and relatively undetectable to the fish.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another thing you can do if you want, is to "snell" your lures with the appropriate knot, and a double tied loop at the end of 18" of leader. If you can keep things from getting tangled, it can be very convenient.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

To Swivel or not to Swivel...well we 'swivel' constantly...including to keep from having line twist using spinners especially one wants to use a bearing/barrel swivel. Haven't had really any issues using swivels trolling, casting, jigging, even ice fish'n...we find them very convenient to use...keeps from continually re-tieing lures...fish don't seem to a mind us using a swivel either as we catch fish...we don't have the nimble fingers anymore and continually retieing lures well takes time away from lines in the water IMHO...so THANK GOD for another great invention I missed out on 'da swivel'...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> To Swivel or not to Swivel...well we 'swivel' constantly...including to keep from having line twist using spinners especially one wants to use a bearing/barrel swivel. Haven't had really any issues using swivels trolling, casting, jigging, even ice fish'n...we find them very convenient to use...keeps from continually re-tieing lures...fish don't seem to a mind us using a swivel either as we catch fish...we don't have the nimble fingers anymore and continually retieing lures well takes time away from lines in the water IMHO...so THANK GOD for another great invention I missed out on 'da swivel'...


Ya K2, I'm like you, don't have the Nibble fingers or the eyesight for that matter to easily tie so many knots anymore and I seem to still catch the fish. But I never use a Swivel on jigs either so I guess I'm half normal  Plus I'm always tieing the youngsters hooks and spinners on there line too as they are either to young or to lazy to learn.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Never, You catch more fish without a swivel


----------

